# KC9: Multiple Kernels

## phypor

Navigation: [prev KC8: Backup Kernel] [next KC10: .config reuse] [Kernel Compilation] [Table of Contents]

KC9: How do I install multiple kernel versions alongside one another without causing problems?

As root do the following:

Find your boot device and mount it

```

bash# grep boot /etc/fstab

# substitute the device that shows up from the grep in the ?? below

bash# mount /dev/hd?? /boot

```

Go into your grub directory, and edit menu.lst

```

bash# cd /boot/grub

bash# nano -w menu.lst

```

Duplicate a title, root, kernel block, then change

title= to have some relevant info about kernel you are adding, and

kernel= to the actual kernel file

An example of mine:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 acpi=no-idle hdb=ide-scsi

title=Gentoo Linux - Fine

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-fine-020909 root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo Linux - Vanilla

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-vanilla root=/dev/hda3

```

Make sure your root is what you have in your menu.lst, 

and that you have a timeout long enough to pick if you want to.

----------

## rac

Feedback to [FAQF] KC: Kernel Compilation.

----------

